# betta in a 55while gal. community tank.



## rrb0268 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a beautiful 55 gallon with plenty of plants, and 2 play castles on oposing ends of the tank. I have 5 mollies (2 males) 2 bala sharks, an angel, and 7 snails. I would love to add one of my betta, or both if I can since the new cycled tank is large it looks odd having so many other tanks. Any advice?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't do it. Angels and bettas do not get along. I don't know about the bala's either but in my advice would be not them either.
Also two bettas is never really good in one tank. Even females, the females need a min of 4 per tank to be in the same tank.
I am sure there are others who will answer who know much more than I, but there is my opinions.


----------



## rrb0268 (Feb 12, 2012)

See, and that's why I asked the question, because from reading other threads, it seems like it could go either way with the angel. So I figured if people knew my specific situation I'd get a better answer. I hope to get more opinions, because I am still on the fence. Especially since the size of the tank allows for individual territory, but my angel does seem to rule the roost.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

rrb0268 said:


> See, and that's why I asked the question, because from reading other threads, it seems like it could go either way with the angel. So I figured if people knew my specific situation I'd get a better answer. I hope to get more opinions, because I am still on the fence. Especially since the size of the tank allows for individual territory, but my angel does seem to rule the roost.


Angel fish are really aggressive, it's not commonly known though. The only betta I have ever been able to keep with an angel is a giant male betta. He rules my 55 gallon tank. The angel did try to attack him, but she learned real quick who is the new king of the tank. Nobody messes with the king betta now. :lol:


----------



## rrb0268 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bettas Rule said:


> Angel fish are really aggressive, it's not commonly known though. The only betta I have ever been able to keep with an angel is a giant male betta. He rules my 55 gallon tank. The angel did try to attack him, but she learned real quick who is the new king of the tank. Nobody messes with the king betta now. :lol:


Lol, I have my crowntail in there floating to get him acclimated, and he is smaller than all the other fish. My angel has never shown any signs of aggression, but you know he is the boss. Everyone seems more curious than aggressive. I have a veil tail betta in a tank with 4 red eye tetra, and they have him trained lmao.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

rrb0268 said:


> Lol, I have my crowntail in there floating to get him acclimated, and he is smaller than all the other fish. My angel has never shown any signs of aggression, but you know he is the boss. Everyone seems more curious than aggressive. I have a veil tail betta in a tank with 4 red eye tetra, and they have him trained lmao.


Time will tell. I would expect the angel to be attracted to the long rays but I suppose you never really know.


----------



## rrb0268 (Feb 12, 2012)

He got taken out almost right away, I let him out of his floater and he instantly attacked my female lyretail. I am so dissapointed in him. She was severely injured and was a goner within an hour. I am surprised he didn't go for the male silver lyretail molly, with the bright color and long fins. Oh well we live and learn. Dante is back alone.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

rrb0268 said:


> He got taken out almost right away, I let him out of his floater and he instantly attacked my female lyretail. I am so dissapointed in him. She was severely injured and was a goner within an hour. I am surprised he didn't go for the male silver lyretail molly, with the bright color and long fins. Oh well we live and learn. Dante is back alone.


We tried to tell you...Some time's it's best to take the advice and not learn the hard way. :-(


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

To be fair, BettasRule, Rrb was only warned about danger from the angel, not the betta. 

Sometimes bettas and angels can co-exist, but it isn't something I'd want to risk. However, the balas would be the biggest thing for me. Those fish can get mean.


----------



## rrb0268 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you bambalarina, I wanted to say something, but did not want to sound whiney, especially since he himself mentioned he had done it successfully . And I was very surprised by your statement. I was always made to understand that balas are peaceful. Does aggression become a factor as they grow, or should I see signs of it all along? Mine seem very mild tempered, but would love your input.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

rrb0268 said:


> Thank you bambalarina, I wanted to say something, but did not want to sound whiney, especially since he himself mentioned he had done it successfully . And I was very surprised by your statement. I was always made to understand that balas are peaceful. Does aggression become a factor as they grow, or should I see signs of it all along? Mine seem very mild tempered, but would love your input.


I am a girl not a guy, and I told you that I had a giant betta in the tank with the angel, not a regular sized betta. As for the comment, I was mistaken and must have just read over the thread too quickly. I thought the angel attacked the betta and that's where my comment originated from. I apologize for being mistaken.


----------

